# Shaving



## Nicole.S. (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey everyone! We are having ava shaved for medical reasons and wanted to know what a 1 inch shave looks like? I don't want her shaved but the vet said that she should be so we are going to. Hoping some people have photos so i can get an idea of what she will look like?


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Not sure when you're having her groomed; But a 1" _shave_ isn't "shaved", although clippers may be used; It's what some consider a "puppy-cut" or a "pet-trim". 1" is the length of hair that should be left a/o your dog... It's not as long as most long-haired dogs are in full-coat, but it's short enough to provide easy maintenance. Most dogs look like cute little teddy-bears in a 1" puppy-cut.

Others may have photos to show you what _their_ dog looks like in a hair-cut, but keep in mind- different dog, different coat-type, different groomer; 1" trim on some dogs looks long and fluffy, like Bichons, 'Doodles, Pomeranians but on some dogs, like Yorkies or Schnauzers it'll look shorter than it really is just b/c their hair lays flat.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

A 1" cut on most companion breeds looks really nice. Just google the name of her breed and "puppy cut" to see what she'll look like.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Can I be nosey and ask what the medical reason is? 

I'd be EXTREMELY wary of shaving a dog like a newfie; throws their 'air conditioning' all out of sorts and in summer can put them at very real risk of sunstroke.
Here is a shaved newf


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm curious about the medical condition as well, if you don't mind us asking. At every vet I've ever worked for when we shave for a medical condition we shave down to the skin, so it's unusual for a vet to want a 1" trim. What breed is your dog? That may help us find pictures for you.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm also going to chime in and say I'm very wary of shaving a Newf (or any double coated dog). Generally, though, as others have mentioned, a 1" shave isn't really a true shave, it's more of a puppy cut. Your pup is still pretty young, though, as I recall, so probably still has puppy coat and not a full adult coat. It might not be as bad with a puppy coat. Even with a full coat, it's possible everything ends up just fine, though you have to watch out for sunburn.

Is it allergies or skin issues or matting? I can't think of anything else that would require a full shave, but I'm probably missing something.


----------

